# Full weekend of shows!



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

What a weekend! Congrats!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you @JoBlueQuarter! :cheers:


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Here's the video from our reining run:


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Here's the video of our Cow run. We had to do Step Up Boxing - so box it on the one end, drive it to the other end and then box it down there. As you will see, Cow did not want to box on the 1st end, so we drove it down to the other end where it was boxing better, but we lost it. :frown_color: But it was good enough to be 1st!


----------



## SKB1994 (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice to see a reining run where the horse's head isn't down by its knees! I love watching reining, but sometimes I think their heads are just too low. Is it normal for the ranch riding/reining for the horses to carry their heads higher?


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

@*SKB1994*, Thanks! Yes, the ranch horse shows want the horses moving naturally (Western Pleasure horses do not score well in ranch classes and some shows prohibit them from showing in ranch classes if they are showing in a western pleasure class in the show - AQHA Rule SHW416.2) which includes, I think, the head being no lower than the withers. 

The specific AQHA Rule:



> SHW562.VRH RANCH REINING. The ranch reining class measures
> the ability of the ranch horse to perform basic handling maneuvers with a natural head carriage in a forward looking manner. *The ideal VRH ranch reining horse should have a natural ranch horse appearance from head to tail in each maneuver. *Patterns may be chosen from any of the ranch reining patterns or approved by the show management and judge.


 [Emphasis in original]




> SHW416. RANCH RIDING. The purpose of the ranch riding class is to measure the ability of the horse to be a pleasure to ride while being used as a means of conveyance from performing one ranch task to another. The horse should reflect the versatility, attitude and movement of a working ranch horse riding outside the confines of an arena. The horse should be well-trained, relaxed, quiet, soft and cadenced at all gaits. The ideal ranch horse will travel with forward movement and demonstrate an obvious lengthening of stride at extended gaits. The horse can be ridden with light contact or on a relatively loose rein without requiring undue restraint, but not shown on a full drape of reins. The overall manners and responsiveness of the ranch riding horse to make timely transitions in a smooth and correct manner, as well as the quality of the movement are of primary considerations. *The ideal ranch riding horse should have a natural ranch horse appearance from head to tail in each maneuver*.


 [Emphasis in original.]


My horse and I mainly show in reined cowhorse; they do not want the horses looking like reiners, so the higher head carriage is fine.


----------



## SKB1994 (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh wow I never knew that! I wonder if theres any shows in Massachusetts that do ranch riding. My gelding has a naturally higher head carriage and these events look fun!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

SKB1994 said:


> I wonder if theres any shows in Massachusetts that do ranch riding. My gelding has a naturally higher head carriage and these events look fun!


Definitely look into it - these are really FUN shows!!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Very nice presentation. You deserve the wins!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That looks like great fun.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks @knightrider & @Golden Horse! 

The Versatility are way fun since you get to do a lot of different things, not just one (or in the case of cowhorse two - reining & cowwork; sometime three if they include herd work at a show). I think it's good for the horses too - get them doing and thinking about something different.


----------



## findinghappy (Feb 24, 2018)

Such fun!! Congrats on your ribbons and a great weekend, even with the lack of sleep and nasty weather!!!


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Great job! Your ranch reining ride looked awesome! Was it an AQHA show or something else? I am supposed to do and ARHA in a couple weeks... would be my first one...


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you @findinghappy! It was fun - once we got there and I was on my horse, I wasn't tired at all until we started home, LOL. Luckily it was only an hour drive, so not too bad. And the weather at the Ranch Horse Show was really nice. It was a win-win day, which was nice after my lose-lose day on Saturday, LOL ...

Thanks @horseylover1_1! It was not AQHA sanctions; it was just a local club but they used AQHA rules. You should have FUN at the ARHA show!! WooHoo!! Can't wait to hear all about it - you'll do great!! Make sure you have someone taking pix and/or video!!


----------

